# Erotic Keyboard



## udeveloper (Oct 5, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: No

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adultdroid.erotickeyboard
We present our stylish keyboard for adults only!
Cool collection of beautiful girls is now on your keyboard!
Now, even typing the text, you will enjoy the charming sexy girls!
Features:
- HD quality girls
- Animating girls
- Setup (button styles, themes)
- KEYBOARD HAS NOT SUSPICIOUS PERMISSIONS (does not require any permissions)
and NOT ADS!
- Supports two languages ??- RUSSIAN AND ENGLISH
- Convenient and celebrated, qwerty - keyboard
- Fast and stable!
******
Install and enjoy!

Google play link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adultdroid.erotickeyboard
Lite version (apk) : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/43644128/Erotic_keyboard_lite.apk
YouTube video :


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never felt so attracted to the letter K.


----------

